# Anyone ever built their own dog trailer???



## Benjamin Allanson

Thinking about building my own dog trailer. I think I have ideas for the basic construction, but not really sure the best way to insulate the box. Anyone ever attempted this?


----------



## jack van strien

Yes i did build a few dog trailers from the ground up.A few important things,what axle are you using?
What is the size of the compartment you put the dog in?
What kind of doors are you using?
Why do you want to insulate it?I have never had any need to insulate a dogtrailer,imo it is not needed at all and only adds to the cost.


----------



## Benjamin Allanson

My plan was to buy a basic used or new utility trailer. Something built for highway. Rough estimate was a 20"Wx35"L space for each dog, not sure about height, 30" maybe. I will modify the trailer to be able to bolt the dog box onto. I want to insulate mostly for temp control. Cooler in the summer, warmer in the winter. I definitely want it insulated. For the doors I will mostly build myself but was thinking about doing louvered vents on the front of the doors and then possibly a second inside door for added safety. Planning to make most everything out of aluminum.


----------



## jack van strien

The size is ok i guess but i would like you to reconsider the insulation factor.
If you put a cold dog in a small space on a cold day he will be able to warm up easily ,if you put a warm dog in a small space on a warm day he could easily die because of overheating!!!I have seen dead dogs being pulled from trailers because of not enough ventilation and therefore the dog can not cool down.Most dogs get worked up in a trailer anyway.For the double door i would use vertical bars only and nothing like chainlink or so such things,this can and will save your dogs teeth!!
Paint the box white and always park in the shade with the (open) doors towards the wind.


----------



## Dave Colborn

jack van strien said:


> The size is ok i guess but i would like you to reconsider the insulation factor.
> If you put a cold dog in a small space on a cold day he will be able to warm up easily ,if you put a warm dog in a small space on a warm day he could easily die because of overheating!!!I have seen dead dogs being pulled from trailers because of not enough ventilation and therefore the dog can not cool down.Most dogs get worked up in a trailer anyway.For the double door i would use vertical bars only and nothing like chainlink or so such things,this can and will save your dogs teeth!!
> Paint the box white and always park in the shade with the (open) doors towards the wind.


 
I would insulate and vent the top very well. In the heat, it will block the heat, and if vented well, will cool it down well. 

I don't think they need much heating or cooling unless you are really in a harsh environment. If so, put a generator on it and an AC with a heat strip the spaces should be small enough to stay cool or warm, if you run the duct work correctly. 

If you can plan equipment storage above the kennels or a 4-8 inch vented dead space, that will significantly keep it cooler in the summer.

I am thinking of taking a 5 x 10 trailer and making it able to take dog boxes as well as be a lawn trailer. Just trying to figure out if I need to add springs. 

Jack, how did you mount your trailer to axle??


----------



## Geoff Empey

All the decent insulated trailers Schmidt, KT Metall etc use a sandwich type of insulation between the aluminum and or plastic. I think the easiest would be to get 1" foam board sheets that have an r value of about 12, in sheets of 4x8' it is easily cut with an utility knife. The real trick is designing something that can flow air with the heat and humidity we have up here in dog trial season. If you do a 4 or 2 hole box it wouldn't be hard to place a 12v fan in between the compartments on top with the lid and vent it out the top. I looked at building my own too, but I just think I'm going to look for a used KT or Schmidt. I really do want a dual axle trailer and I just can't seen to find a decent small frame with a dual axle to roll my own trailer.


----------



## Dave Colborn

Geoff Empey said:


> All the decent insulated trailers Schmidt, KT Metall etc use a sandwich type of insulation between the aluminum and or plastic. I think the easiest would be to get 1" foam board sheets that have an r value of about 12, in sheets of 4x8' it is easily cut with an utility knife. The real trick is designing something that can flow air with the heat and humidity we have up here in dog trial season. If you do a 4 or 2 hole box it wouldn't be hard to place a 12v fan in between the compartments on top with the lid and vent it out the top. I looked at building my own too, but I just think I'm going to look for a used KT or Schmidt. I really do want a dual axle trailer and I just can't seen to find a decent small frame with a dual axle.


buy two axles at tractor supply? have a welding shop make a frame that is built to size for you? just a thought. or two.


----------



## Benjamin Allanson

Thanks for the help guys. Im pretty set on insulating it. Mostly for the cooling factor in the summer. I like the idea of the insulating board and just sandwiching it between the aluminum and some other material. Not sure what material to sandwich it with that can also be a liner for the inside of the holes. Was either thinking thinner cheaper aluminum or even just plywood?

You guys think two vents will be adequate? I was thinking the louvered vents on the doors, and then putting a fan in the storage space above the holes as well. But Im not sure exactly how to design it as far as keeping the top storage compartment waterproof but ventilated at the same time. Any ideas? 

Im still torn on what trailer to pick up though. I was looking at this little trailer here:http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_7769_7769 

The dimensions look like the will work for a small two hole setup but Im not sure if its heavy enough, tires big enough, etc for the ride to be ok and not be bouncing around like crazy. I was thinking of beefing it up a bit, welding the joints to make it more solid and then possibly extending the hitch arm to keep it a little further back from exhaust fumes. It has leaf springs so I would think that would help with bumps etc but ive never build a trailer and the ones ive ever been on the road with were much much bigger. I dont know if I should just buy my own heavier axle and wheels and just build my own frame from scratch...


----------



## jack van strien

Here is a link to what kind of axle i used.https://www.google.com/search?q=tor...rgfFtIGYCQ&sqi=2&ved=0CDEQsAQ&biw=933&bih=449
I will try and add a link so you can see what kind of build i mean for the trailer.
https://www.google.com/search?q=hon...rQfzzoHwDQ&sqi=2&ved=0CDcQsAQ&biw=933&bih=449
There are some factory trailers but i am sure you can pick out the home made ones.
Good luck and i hoe it will work out for you.


----------



## Geoff Empey

Benjamin Allanson said:


> Im still torn on what trailer to pick up though. I was looking at this little trailer here:http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_7769_7769
> 
> The dimensions look like the will work for a small two hole setup but Im not sure if its heavy enough, tires big enough, etc for the ride to be ok and not be bouncing around like crazy. I was thinking of beefing it up a bit, welding the joints to make it more solid and then possibly extending the hitch arm to keep it a little further back from exhaust fumes. It has leaf springs so I would think that would help with bumps etc but ive never build a trailer and the ones ive ever been on the road with were much much bigger. I dont know if I should just buy my own heavier axle and wheels and just build my own frame from scratch...



I've seen those and they are bouncy it is the same type of frame that is available everywhere. The tongue is short and with just 2 wheels it will not be a comfortable ride for the dogs on long trips. 

You could use plywood but I'd look at plastic plywood if you were thinking of that. 



Dave Colborn said:


> buy two axles at tractor supply? have a welding shop make a frame that is built to size for you? just a thought. or two.


I thought of that as well Dave. Again I'd have to put it into perspective if it was all worth it to reinvent the wheel so to speak. By the time you source an axle weld up a frame construct the boxes to have some secureness and have some ventilation that works. Time is money, money is time sure it could be done but you'd really have to look at the over all cost vs a pre-engineered trailer. Me dinking around between a welder and sourcing material I could see it still being quite expensive. Then possibly being not suitable any ways.


----------



## Geoff Empey

Another thing I found when I was looking was the hardest thing probably to do was the doors. Owens has a kit where you could mount them on your own trailer with a box you fabricate. If I had the time I'd source these and put it together as these as a base point where it all came together. http://www.owens-pro.com/gallery_dogboxes.php?showonly=Do It Yourself You can even add storm doors to these,


----------



## Skip Morgart

I'd make sure the frame has springs. I feel bad for those dogs that are bounced around in trailers without them. Can't be good for the dog.


----------



## Benjamin Allanson

Ive seen those premade box setups owens has and I dont really want to go that route. The box is going to be the easy part for me. The hard part is figuring out the best base trailer setup. I like that small one because it already has all the electrical for lighting and I could basically bolt the box i make onto it. Having to not completely install the wiring for lighting would save me time. I was hoping the weight of the box and maybe possibly putting on a little bigger tires would help with the bouncing. That little trailer does have springs as well, but just looks not so beefy for what i would like. The price is attractive though.


----------



## Steve Estrada

Interesting post as I've considered the same. My concern is suspension, like Skip I don't want them ping-ponging around in there. I have a great trailer for hauling small vehicles, with brakes, dual axle, built like a tank but the bouncy part concerns me. It has semi-elliptical springs. I also thought in the utilitarian manner of having it removable. Problem with aluminum & steel is when married together you get an electrolytic action, causing corrosion. So you need a buffer between. As far as ventilation most importantly it has to be flow thru. Like the ideas post thanks. =D>


----------



## Benjamin Allanson

Most of the 2 and 4 dog units that I have seen are built with two wheels using just plain old leaf springs for suspension. Good tip on the aluminum steel reaction. Im thinking I could put some sort of plastic/rubber grommets to create space where I bolt it to the frame.


----------



## Mario Fernandez

Double axle IMO adds more stability. Saw a duck hunter home made dog trailer the other day.He bought a damage cargo trailer from U-haul, it was 4x 8 single axle. LOL still had the U-haul decal and paint on it.. The roof was a damage andthe hunter bought the trailer at a reduced price made it a 2 stall trailer with storage compartment can be used as a third stall, he used the third stall to house a battery/for his swamp cooler and has a 5 gallon water supply. Pre wired already so he loved that. Makes me think If I ever have a use for a dog trailer I may go this route. Wished I took pictures.


----------



## Geoff Empey

The biggest thing that will effect ride Ben is the length of the trailer tongue. The shorter it is the more bouncy it is. It works just like the wheelbase of a car. A Toyota Yaris will be always be rougher than a Camry even with the same type of suspension and tires, more due the wheelbase. 

More weight on the box doesn't really mean a softer ride either. If you go to much it may just load your suspension so that it bottoms out all the time, that's no good either. I'd really follow what the trailer frame manufacturer recommends in that regard. To me lighter sprung weight is better.


----------



## Ang Cangiano

Enclosed cargo trailer, dog crates out of any material you want inside, any amount of storage area you want, dual axle, AC unit out the top, you can even make living quarters if you get a big enough trailer. A 5x8 can usually be found for under $1000

Ang


----------



## Benjamin Allanson

I see what your saying Geoff. I will take that into consideration. Looking into just buying an axle kit and then just fabricating everything exactly how I want it. Might be easier than trying to modify an existing trailer. Ive thought about buying a cargo trailer but I really would like to make my own just for the hell of it.


----------



## Ang Cangiano

I wish I could find the pic again, but a while ago I saw an enclosed cargo trailer that had built in metal crates, with double doors out the side of the trailer. Rear of the trailer was a storage area/office/kitchen/bath. Crates were accessible from both inside the trailer as well as through the exterior doors. Absolutely awesome trailer.

If you want to start from scratch for the hell of it, that's one thing, but this trailer was probably the best I've ever seen as far as usability. 

Ang


----------



## Kevin Cyr

Benjamin Allanson said:


> I see what your saying Geoff. I will take that into consideration. Looking into just buying an axle kit and then just fabricating everything exactly how I want it. Might be easier than trying to modify an existing trailer. Ive thought about buying a cargo trailer but I really would like to make my own just for the hell of it.


 
I've seen a variation of dog trailers for various type of people and unless your gonna go cheap like vari kennels strapped to a flat trailer  It may be more advantageous and cheaper to buy an older dog trailer and modify it, buy a new one, or the enclosed trailer idea is great if you can figure ventilation and HVAC if you so choose.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Ang Cangiano said:


> I wish I could find the pic again, but a while ago I saw an enclosed cargo trailer that had built in metal crates, with double doors out the side of the trailer. Rear of the trailer was a storage area/office/kitchen/bath. Crates were accessible from both inside the trailer as well as through the exterior doors. Absolutely awesome trailer.
> 
> If you want to start from scratch for the hell of it, that's one thing, but this trailer was probably the best I've ever seen as far as usability.
> 
> Ang


Keith Jobe USMRA decoy/judge/trainer had a real nice cargo trailer set up, crates area living area AC and a generator on the hitch.


----------



## Benjamin Allanson

I also dont want it tooo big as I will be mostly towing it behind a smaller car. Figured a small two dog setup would be best for gas milage etc. Then I can use the space in the car for gear. I have no need for a living space inside or anything crazy. Just dogs and a little space for some gear. Looking like a axle kit is going to be my best option. A 3 dog setup would be sweet encase I get another dog and then I can just throw bitesuits in the 3rd hole when im not using it. Maybe two up front side by side and one in the back perpendicular.


----------



## Geoff Empey

Benjamin Allanson said:


> I also dont want it tooo big as I will be mostly towing it behind a smaller car. Figured a small two dog setup would be best for gas milage etc. Then I can use the space in the car for gear. I have no need for a living space inside or anything crazy. Just dogs and a little space for some gear. Looking like a axle kit is going to be my best option. A 3 dog setup would be sweet encase I get another dog and then I can just throw bitesuits in the 3rd hole when im not using it. Maybe two up front side by side and one in the back perpendicular.


These are fairly cheap http://www.dog-box.eu/index.cfm?rubrik=121 I priced them at about $3800 but then you have to ship them from Germany. #-o The dimensions though for the floor plan might be good to look at especially for a 3 hole trailer like you are talking about.


----------



## Kevin Barrett

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157624652683692/show/
If I did this right I like this set up myself


----------



## Benjamin Allanson

Geoff Empey said:


> These are fairly cheap http://www.dog-box.eu/index.cfm?rubrik=121 I priced them at about $3800 but then you have to ship them from Germany. #-o The dimensions though for the floor plan might be good to look at especially for a 3 hole trailer like you are talking about.


Nice thanks Geoff. The little diagrams they have of each trailer are perfect.


----------



## Kevin Cyr

Benjamin Allanson said:


> Nice thanks Geoff. The little diagrams they have of each trailer are perfect.


 
here some more for you...

http://www.wt-metall.com/product_index.htm


----------



## Laura Briggs

I saw trailers from CPH at a dog show last year and just loved them.

My husband, a mechanical engineer, looked into building a dog box (and/or trailer) last year and found that it was cheaper to just buy one. One place that he found parts was http://www.valleydogs.ca/kennel-and-dog-box-doors.html (parts can be custom made to your specified size); the owner was very nice to communicate with.


----------



## Geoff Empey

Laura Briggs said:


> I saw trailers from CPH at a dog show last year and just loved them.
> 
> My husband, a mechanical engineer, looked into building a dog box (and/or trailer) last year and found that it was cheaper to just buy one. One place that he found parts was http://www.valleydogs.ca/kennel-and-dog-box-doors.html (parts can be custom made to your specified size); the owner was very nice to communicate with.


He is in my town and I have been his workshop when a good friend had a 2 hole crate built by him. Dan is a nice guy and very passionate about his Springer Spaniels.


----------



## Hunter Allred

Benjamin Allanson said:


> Thinking about building my own dog trailer. I think I have ideas for the basic construction, but not really sure the best way to insulate the box. Anyone ever attempted this?


I'm actually smack dab in the middle of doing this via CAD. Trying to improve what I don't like on my existing trailer. Lets collaborate


----------



## Benjamin Allanson

Laura Briggs said:


> I saw trailers from CPH at a dog show last year and just loved them.
> 
> My husband, a mechanical engineer, looked into building a dog box (and/or trailer) last year and found that it was cheaper to just buy one. One place that he found parts was http://www.valleydogs.ca/kennel-and-dog-box-doors.html (parts can be custom made to your specified size); the owner was very nice to communicate with.


Hey Laura was your husband going to outsource some of the work or do it completely himself. I cant see it being cheaper to just buy one if you were going to do all the work yourself. It would take up time for sure.


----------



## Benjamin Allanson

Hunter Allred said:


> I'm actually smack dab in the middle of doing this via CAD. Trying to improve what I don't like on my existing trailer. Lets collaborate


Hey what type of design you thinking up?


----------



## Hunter Allred

Benjamin Allanson said:


> Hey what type of design you thinking up?


4 dog, dual air suspended axle, couple improvements over existing design. Likely fiberglass and aluminum it steel frame


----------



## Geoff Empey

Hunter Allred said:


> I'm actually smack dab in the middle of doing this via CAD. Trying to improve what I don't like on my existing trailer. Lets collaborate


What is your existing trailer? Is it a name brand? What don't you like about it?


----------



## Laura Briggs

Benjamin Allanson said:


> Hey Laura was your husband going to outsource some of the work or do it completely himself. I cant see it being cheaper to just buy one if you were going to do all the work yourself. It would take up time for sure.


Martin did a design in SolidWorks; I don't recall if he went as far as doing the fabrication drawings. He would have outsourced the building of the doors and the spinner vents since that stuff is too time consuming or finicky to build. He priced out getting the whole thing built at a custom fabricating shop he used to work at and priced out building it himself. Martin factors in his time when doing a price quote; I think it's a reflexive action for an engineer. It's possible that the entire YEAR it took him to renovate our kitchen left lasting scars.


----------



## Hunter Allred

Geoff Empey said:


> What is your existing trailer? Is it a name brand? What don't you like about it?


K9Trailer which appears identical to the EliteK9 trailer.

I want softer suspension capable of going offroad (trailing arm + airbag + shock style suspension), I want one piece seamless kennels, I'd like it to be slightly longer to store blinds inside the storage vice outside, I'm toying with the idea of integrated watering, I'd like chilled/heated floors, I'd like all four doors on the sides vice the back and sides. I'd like a folding tongue to save space. I'm looking into a way to detach the kennels from the trailer in one piece so I can ditch my motorcycle trailer and use this as a flatbed also, I'd like the whole thing to be marine grade everything. I'd like a different style inner door. I'd like water storage. I'm looking at some of the small cabin boat living area configurations to see if I can figure a way to produce at least a covered sleeping area for myself. Those are my main ideas at the moment.


----------



## Hunter Allred

This is the current state of the frame and one kennel interior dropped in.


----------



## jack van strien

Very nice concept Hunter,but i have to ask are you not forgetting something?


----------



## Hunter Allred

jack van strien said:


> Very nice concept Hunter,but i have to ask are you not forgetting something?


Not that I'm aware of. That's my first CAD so the thoughts take longer to realize as a 3D rendering. 

What were you referring to?


----------

